# anyone knows this song?



## longernohuman (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello.

anyone knows the song at the end?


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2014)

Googling the lyrics didn't work, playing/humming it to song recognition software didn't work, uploading it to song recognition websites didn't work (I got some heavy metal ballad as the closest hit, WTF), it's like the song doesn't exist outside that video, it's bizarre. I'm out of ideas.  Have you tried sending a message to the video uploader? 

I cropped it down to just the relevant bit so it's easier to pester people to listen to it:  http://picosong.com/ed4X/ 

Good luck.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 12, 2014)

You should try PM the guy who made the video on youtube


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 12, 2014)

thank you veho.
I've take a look at the comments before and find people ask about the name but sadly no one answer 
also i think i sent a message to the uploader without response!


----------



## Red_Savarin (Apr 12, 2014)

????


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

is this thread still open?..how about classic game music?...cause...I got one : o


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 13, 2014)

red savarin, no.

stanley, ask. there's no problem.


----------



## longernohuman (Apr 28, 2015)

2015


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2015)

No necrobumping


----------

